# idegen bolygók kolonizálása



## stalkerwalker (2017 Május 7)

Az idegen bolygók kolonizálás elkerülhetetlen , hogy fajunk fent maradjon. Azonban mi van akkor , hogy ha olyan bolygokat kezdünk el kolonizálni amiken már kifejlődőt már valamilyen intelligens élet és nem csupán leigázuk őket ha nem rabszolgasorsba döntjük őket vagy teljesen mérték ki irtjuk őket a saját fajunk érdekében. De vajon pontosan mit csinálnák egy olyan bolygóval amin él már egy hozzánk hasonló fejletfaj él ?


----------



## Umaksuman (2017 Május 8)

stalkerwalker írta:


> Az idegen bolygók kolonizálás elkerülhetetlen , hogy fajunk fent maradjon. Azonban mi van akkor , hogy ha olyan bolygokat kezdünk el kolonizálni amiken már kifejlődőt már valamilyen intelligens élet és nem csupán leigázuk őket ha nem rabszolgasorsba döntjük őket vagy teljesen mérték ki irtjuk őket a saját fajunk érdekében. De vajon pontosan mit csinálnák egy olyan bolygóval amin él már egy hozzánk hasonló fejletfaj él ?


Szerintem a kérdés teljesen elméleti, mert belátható időn belül elérhető távolságban (gyakorlatilag a Naprendszerben) nyoma sincs hozzánk hasonlóan fejlett fajnak, vagy akár intelligens életnek. Hogy be nem látható (néhányszor tíztől néhányszor tízmilliárd éves) időtávon hogyan fognak változni az emberi fajnak az elmúlt néhány száz évben határozott fejlődést mutató agressziót kezelő technikái (erkölcs, jog, stb.), vagy akár az agresszió szintje, azt megalapozottan előre látni aligha lehetne. De ha azt feltételezem, hogy a ma megfigyelhető trendek folytatódni fognak ezen a területen, én inkább az optimista változatra szavaznék.
Azonban mi van akkor, hogy ha olyan bolygókat (vagy holdakat) kezdünk el kolonizálni (vagy akár csak felderíteni), amiken kifejlődött már valamilyen (akár a legprimitívebb egysejtű) élet? Van jogunk ezt az életet kiirtani, vagy akár csak veszélyeztetni pl. földi életformák véletlen behurcolásával? Másrészt lehet-e egyáltalán azzal kísérletezni, hogy a földi életformák képesek-e tartósan együtt élni egy idegen bioszférának az adott környezethez valószínűleg jobban alkalmazkodott elemeivel, vagy mind erkölcsi, mind gazdaságossági szempontból érdemesebb garantáltan életmentes égitestekkel próbálkozni?


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Május 18)

http://index.hu/tudomany/2017/05/04/hawking_szerint_szaz_evunk_van_kolonizalni_egy_masik_bolygot/


----------



## vazonosito (2017 Július 17)

Először is szögezzük le, hogy az ember, mint faj, alapvetően és viszonylag NEM agresszív. A humánetológia többet tud erről mondani, hogy miért nem és miért tűnik úgy hogy igen, stb. Most csak azt szeretném, ha nem tekintenénk magunkra valami elszabadult szörnyetegként. Ha a kulturális, emocionális, szociálpszichológiai stb. fejlődésünk monoton növekvő marad, akkor van remény.
A konkrétan, helyben közvetlenül vizsgált égitestek esetén mindig súlyos probléma és kérdés lesz, hogy szennyeztük-e véletlenül (a válasz sajnos egyértelműen igen), tönkretehetünk-e rajta valamit végérvényesen (talán) és szabadna-e esetleges fejlett lények életébe beavatkoznunk (szerintem nem, hacsak nem végszükség esetén).
Az ilyen kérdéseken töprengés és a válaszok keresése fejleszt minket, és igen jó lenne, ha mire a technikai lehetőségeink lehetővé teszik a mélyűri emberes utazást és a kolonizációt, addigra fejlett, etikus lényként léphetnénk a kozmikus színpadra. Jelenleg se ez, se az nem jellemez minket, "még nem nagy az ember, de képzeli" (József A.) és ez akár egyelőre jónak is tekinthető, magasabb (pl. galaktikus) szempontból. Még földön kúszó lárvaként tengődünk, de potenciálisan bennünk rejtőzik a csodálatos pillangóvá válás lehetősége. Ámen.


----------



## Umaksuman (2017 Július 19)

vazonosito írta:


> Az ilyen kérdéseken töprengés és a válaszok keresése fejleszt minket, és igen jó lenne, ha mire a technikai lehetőségeink lehetővé teszik a mélyűri emberes utazást és a kolonizációt, addigra fejlett, etikus lényként léphetnénk a kozmikus színpadra. Jelenleg se ez, se az nem jellemez minket, "még nem nagy az ember, de képzeli" (József A.) és ez akár egyelőre jónak is tekinthető, magasabb (pl. galaktikus) szempontból.


Szerintem jó lépés ebben az irányban, hogy pl. a NASA meglehetősen szigorú (és egyre szigorodó) protokollok szerint fertőtleníti az idegen égitestekre leszállítani szándékozott szondáit, így próbálva elkerülni azok véletlen (biológiai) beszennyezését, és nemzetközi szintű ajánlásokat, javaslatokat is rendszeresen tesznek ennek elkerülése érdekében.


----------



## vazonosito (2017 Július 19)

Umaksuman írta:


> ...fertőtleníti az idegen égitestekre leszállítani szándékozott szondáit, így próbálva elkerülni azok véletlen (biológiai) beszennyezését, és nemzetközi szintű ajánlásokat, javaslatokat is rendszeresen tesznek ennek elkerülése érdekében.


Igen, ez jónak tűnik, azonban nem lehetünk biztosak abban, hogy pl. az indiaiak, kínaiak, meg majd akárkik betartják-e mindig az ajánlásokat. Ezenfelül a legalaposabb sterilizálási módszerekről is kiderül max. 30 évvel később, hogy nem volt teljesen sikeres. De mindegy is egyelőre, mert pl. a bolygóközi térbe kikerült meteorok is szállíthattak "életcsírákat" ide-oda, kölcsönösen fertőzve a szomszédos bolygókat. Pl. egy marsi-földi mikrobiális rokonság az égvilágon semmit nem jelent abból a szempontból, hogy az talán az élet alapvető jellemzője-e vagy fertőzés eredménye.


----------



## Umaksuman (2017 Július 20)

vazonosito írta:


> Igen, ez jónak tűnik, azonban nem lehetünk biztosak abban, hogy pl. az indiaiak, kínaiak, meg majd akárkik betartják-e mindig az ajánlásokat.


India és Kína is a szennyezések elkerülését célzó intézkedések megtételét is előíró "Világűr Egyezmény" (Outer Space Treaty) aláírói között van, és a konkrét ajánlásokat kibocsátó COSPAR bizottságnak is tagjai, ezért szerintem talán lehetünk optimisták. Azt viszont nem tudom, az efféle előírások mennyire kötelezőek a magáncégekre, pl. a még az idén a Holdra leszállni akaró Moon Express-re, vagy a Marsot megcélzó SpaceX-re.



> Ezenfelül a legalaposabb sterilizálási módszerekről is kiderül max. 30 évvel később, hogy nem volt teljesen sikeres.


Imádok kötekedni: ez eddig csak a max. 30 évesekről derült ki. De mivel kiderült, és ezért egyre szigorúbb intézkedéseket alkalmaznak és javasolnak, várhatóan a jövőben a "kiderülési" idő hossza egyre növekedni, illetve a véletlen szennyezés valószínűsége egyre csökkenni fog.



> De mindegy is egyelőre, mert pl. a bolygóközi térbe kikerült meteorok is szállíthattak "életcsírákat" ide-oda, kölcsönösen fertőzve a szomszédos bolygókat. Pl. egy marsi-földi mikrobiális rokonság az égvilágon semmit nem jelent abból a szempontból, hogy az talán az élet alapvető jellemzője-e vagy fertőzés eredménye.


Szerintem nem mindegy. Egyrészt egy űrjárműben utazó "életcsírának" legfeljebb néhány évet kell csak túlélnie a világűr körülményei között, és az indulás és érkezés körülményei is sokkal kedvezőbbek az életben maradáshoz, mint egy hatalmas robbanással a "szülőhelyét" elhagyó, minimum évezredekig a világűrben kóválygó, és légköri fékezéssel, vagy kozmikus sebességgel a felszínbe csapódással megérkező meteorit esetében. Másrészt - legalábbis az eredetileg felvetett erkölcsi, etikai szempontból - a problémát nem is az jelentené, ha nem tudnánk eldönteni egy más égitesten talált élőlényről, hogy az behurcolt földi, vagy bennszülött-e, hanem az, hogy a behurcolt esetleg árthat a bennszülötteknek.


----------



## vazonosito (2017 Július 20)

Umaksuman írta:


> Szerintem nem mindegy. Egyrészt egy űrjárműben utazó "életcsírának" legfeljebb néhány évet kell csak túlélnie...


Azt hiszem pontatlanul fejeztem ki magam és természetesen igazad van. Öröm volt veled "kötekedni".


----------



## vazonosito (2017 Július 20)

Mellesleg a címbéli "idegen *bolygók* kolonizálása" egyfajta maradi "bolygó-sovinizmusra" utal, ami fölött már eljárt az idő. Pl. a holdak is ígéretesek. Oké, vannak hátrányai, és a méret mégiscsak számít (az asszony is megmondta


----------



## Umaksuman (2017 Július 21)

vazonosito írta:


> Mellesleg a címbéli "idegen *bolygók* kolonizálása" egyfajta maradi "bolygó-sovinizmusra" utal, ami fölött már eljárt az idő. Pl. a holdak is ígéretesek. Oké, vannak hátrányai, és a méret mégiscsak számít (az asszony is megmondta


Jogos. A bolygók mellett legfeljebb a nagyobb felszíni gravitáció szólna, de az is csak részben, a leszállás és az esetleges visszatérés nagyobb költségei ugyanis már hátránynak számítanak. A légnyomás pl. a Naprendszerben a Titánon közelíti meg leginkább a földi értéket. A hozzáférhető víz (jég) mennyisége szempontjából a Földet leszámítva a külső bolygók jégholdjai a legkedvezőbbek. Ezek némelyikénél az árapály-fűtés miatt akár a folyékony víz is elérhető lehet.
Az élet kialakulása szempontjából ez utóbbiak pedig talán még kedvezőbbek is lehettek, mert egyrészt kisebb tömegük miatt hamarabb lehűltek az élet számára alkalmas hőmérsékletre, másrészt kémiai összetételük a Földnél, de még a Marsnál is jobban megközelíti azt, ami a mai ismeretek szerint az élet alapvető vegyületeinek kialakulásához szükséges lehetett. Ráadásul az alacsony felszíni gravitáció miatt sokkal nagyobb esély lehet arra, hogy a felszín közeli jégbe fagyott "életcsírák" átvészeljék az őket az űrbe kijuttató hatásokat, és egy nagyobb jégdarabban pl. a Föld, vagy a korai Mars légkörén át épségben elérjék a felszínt, ott pedig gyorsan kiszabaduljanak.


----------



## Warrior Princess (2017 Augusztus 5)

stalkerwalker írta:


> Az idegen bolygók kolonizálás elkerülhetetlen , hogy fajunk fent maradjon. Azonban mi van akkor , hogy ha olyan bolygokat kezdünk el kolonizálni amiken már kifejlődőt már valamilyen intelligens élet és nem csupán leigázuk őket ha nem rabszolgasorsba döntjük őket vagy teljesen mérték ki irtjuk őket a saját fajunk érdekében. De vajon pontosan mit csinálnák egy olyan bolygóval amin él már egy hozzánk hasonló fejletfaj él ?



Sajnos, azt kell mondanom, hogy jelenleg és még sokáig a Naprendszer kolonizálása is meghaladja a lehetőségeket. Idegen csillagok bolygóit felkeresni, azokat kolonizálni talán soha nem lesz lehetőségünk. Ettől függetlenül jó elmegyakorlat lehet ilyesféléről beszélgetni.


----------



## Warrior Princess (2017 Augusztus 5)

OFF: Nagyon régen jártam itt. Teljesen megváltozott az oldal, de majd megszokom. Már hiányoztatok.


----------



## scansat (2017 December 25)

"Először is szögezzük le, hogy az ember, mint faj, alapvetően és viszonylag NEM agresszív."
Már rosszul kezded. Ez lehet a te privát véleményed, de messze nem leszögezhető tény. 
Ennek erősen ellentmondani látszik, hogy miután azt leszögezhetjük, hogy a múltban több esetben is jártak bolygónkon értelmes lények akik több esetben tanították, segítették civilizációnk (ha éppen nem ők tenyésztették ki az embert, mert ugye a fejlődéstörténetünk több helyen lyukas és évezredes egy helyben topogás után hirtelen evolúciós ugrásokat mutat). Ugyanakkor per pillanat eszük ágában sincs leszállni és bemutatkozni, holott tény, hogy a bolygó lakosságának civilizált része hisz bennük, tud róluk, szóval nagy sokk nem lenne.
DE!
Amíg ezen a szerencsétlen bolygón mi magunk sem bírunk a kultúráink egyidejűségének hiányán túllépni és a fejlődés korai szakaszában lévő népeknek automata fegyvereket adunk a kezébe a talpuk alatt lévő ásványkincsekért. Amíg egy afrikai vagy ázsiai homo sapienst (migráns) aki genetikailag tök ugyanolyan mint te vagy én, ahelyett hogy tanítanánk, és az ő világnézetén keresztül empátiával (lévén mi vagyunk intelligensebbek) tudnánk kezelni, pláne hogy épp munkáskézből erősen hiány van......szóval már megbocsáss, de egy a homo sapienstől eltérő civilizáció mit is várhatna tőlünk?
Ha fejlettebb lenne, akkor irigységet és félelmet, hogy alattvalóikká tesz bennünket. Ha fejletlenebb, akkor másodpercek alatt migráns besorolást kapnának. És tökmindegy, hogy ők jönnek ide, vagy mi oda. Amíg ezen a bolygón a Ny-világban az emberek 3/4-e úgy gondolja, hogy a náluk fejletlenebb népeknek még haza sem jár, nem hogy önrendelkezési jog. Hogy a Nyugati Demokráciának nevezett messze nem tökéletes és végleges rendszert amely nép nem vezeti be, az csak barbár lehet és diktatórikus. Persze ha Angliában vagy Svédországban van király az hagyomány, ha Indiában, az elmaradott feudalizmus.
Szó mi szó...amíg errefelé a dolgok így mennek, addig itt nem fognak leszállni. Miért is tennék? Hogy ezzel háborút idézzenek elő?
Mi meg még szerencsére nem tartunk ott, hogy Galaktikus ugrásokat tegyünk más naprendszerekbe. A miénkben meg egyenlőre ott a MARS. Ezt kolonizáljuk, és végre legyen egy bolygó ahol nem lesznek faji és vallási megosztottságok a vegyes betelepülők miatt. A Jupiter holdjai ígéretesek élet szempontjából. Nem kizárt hogy van kezdetleges élet valamelyiken. Nekünk ennyi bőven elég.
Én szerény véleményem szerint ahogy az elektromos autózás terén, úgy a MARS kolonizálásában is Elon Musk a nagy favorit. Úgy látszik 100 évente születik egy-egy ÁLMODÓ aki fel meri és fel tudja rúgni az öngyilkos eszméink és el tud indítani új vérkeringést a haldokló végtagjainkban. 
Az elektromos autók mögé már felsorakozott a világ. Ki hitből és szerelemből, ki fogcsikorgatva kényszerből. Már csak a SpaceX mögé kellene így beállni és a MARS project mögé. 
Mondhat bárki bármit, a Föld túlnépesedett. Kevés az ivóvíz, kevés az energia, és ami a legnagyobb gond, az egyenlőtlen elosztás miatt mégis sokan nyomorognak. Ezt megváltoztatni lenne esély, egy szigorú születés szabályozással, ami esélytelen, mert a kapitalizmus és ennek részei (nyugdíj) a folyamatos szaporodásra és növekedésre építenek. Most kísérletképpen megpróbálták a vezetők a "migrációt" mint megoldást. Összekeverni a bolygó népeit, ahol népesség hiány van oda embertömeget vinni onnan ahol felesleg van. Mint látjuk, egyenlőre kudarc. Korábban kellett volna kezdeni és kisebb tömegekkel. Így az asszimiláció működne. Hirtelen nagy tömegek esetén csak párhuzamos társadalmak épülnek ki.
A megoldás mint a történelem folyamán oly sokszor, új földek felkutatása, kolonizálása. A felesleges embertömegek új bolygókra költöztetése ahol már nem lennének nemzetiségi feszültségek. Lenne bőven hely és energia. Lenne feladat és kihívás.
A kérdés, hogy melyik lesz előbb? A III. világháború amely a vízért és erőforrásokért indul, avagy sikerül addig kihúzni valahogy míg az emberiség kirajzik a világűrbe? Ha a háború lesz előbb, akkor hatalmas embertömeg fog elpusztulni, cserébe a háború egy hatalmas lökést ad a technológiai fejlődésnek. Akik túlélik, azok egy országok és népek nélküli bolygó kormányzat alá fognak tartozni. Ennek gyenge és erőtlen előfutára az ENSZ.
Amit minél előbb be kellene látni, az az, hogy : -Nincs más út!
Kezdetben városonként volt 1-1 király, majd országokká lettek. Az országokból egyesült államok, ilyen az EU de Kína és India sőt az Orosz is. Több nép, több nyelv, több kultúra él egy országban. A végén a Földnek egy vezetés alatt egy népé kell válnia. Csak így lehet a háborúknak véget vetni és békésen meghódítani és kolonizálni a világűrt.


----------



## phoenyx (2017 December 28)

scansat írta:


> Ugyanakkor per pillanat eszük ágában sincs leszállni és bemutatkozni, holott tény, hogy a bolygó lakosságának civilizált része hisz bennük


Egyetlen baj van csak, de az elég nagy:
A bolygó lakosságának csak elenyésző százaléka lenne olyan, h nem azt keresné rögtön, milyen hasznot is húzhatna ebből, mi az, amivel a szomszédját, netán szomszédos országát hatalomban és uralmi helyzetében megelőzhetné azzal a többlettel, ami egy ilyen 'Földreszállással' járhat.
Ez úgy vélem számodra is egyérteművé teszi:
Nem vagyunk érettek egy közvetlen kapcsolat felvételre!
Ezzel úgy hiszem, nagyon is tisztában van az, aki a Földre készül, és jószándékkal, nem gyarmatosító indokkal érkezik!
Amíg az ember a másik embertársa ellen számos olyan fortélyt vet be, kreativitását arra használja, miképpen tegye lehetetlenné a másik boldogulását, nem fokozom, addig még éretlenségünkről állítjuk ki magunk a bizonyítványt!


----------



## scansat (2017 December 28)

Hát eztetetet mondom én is!


----------



## Kolombo7 (2018 Január 14)

Az ember az ösztönei és az érzelmeinek rabja, és amíg ez így marad, addig veszélyesek leszünk egymásra és más élőlényekre is. Túl sok bennünk az önzés és az önimádat, de sajnos ez szükségszerű, az evolúció és a túlélési ösztön egyenes következménye. Tehát a jelenlegi tudatossági szintünkön szinte feloldhatatlan az ellentét, hogy leigázunk vagy túlélünk, jelenleg a leigázásban vagyunk erősebbek nem a tudatos fejlődésben. 
A civilizációs szintünk emelkedése gyakorlatilag csak a technikai fejlődésben nyilvánul meg, a moralitásunk némi hullámzással gyakorlatilag azonos szinten van évezredek óta. Azaz bármikor képesek vagyunk valójában jelentéktelen okok miatt hihetetlen pusztítást végezni (vallás háborúk, a természet rombolása, nacionalizmus következményei, ...stb) - vagy egyszerűen csak gyáván szemet hunyni.
Lényeg,: az a véleményem, hogy amíg ilyenek maradunk, addig a nálunk fejlettebb civilizációk (ha vannak) nem fogják engedni nekünk, hogy más bolygókat terra formáljunk, és nem is fognak velünk kapcsolatot létesíteni!


----------



## Burgundi Béla (2018 Február 1)

Kolombo7 írta:


> Lényeg,: az a véleményem, hogy amíg ilyenek maradunk, addig a nálunk fejlettebb civilizációk (ha vannak) nem fogják engedni nekünk, hogy más bolygókat terra formáljunk, és nem is fognak velünk kapcsolatot létesíteni!


Kapcsolatba tudsz kerülni más bolygókkal és a teremtményeikkel. Anyagi létezésedben nem kér a kozmosz belőlünk semmit sem, akkor m i a megoldás? tudod -é Kolombó7


----------



## funny350 (2018 Június 5)

Szerintem csak mi vagyunk az egyetlen lakott bolygó. Mit gondoltok erről?

Más bolygón még nem találtak semmi élőt.


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 5)

Stephen Howkinget kerdezte egyszer egy ujsagiro, hogy a földön kivül létezik-e értelmes élet. Howking kis gondolkodas utan csak ennyit valaszolt: - A földön kivül létezhet ilyen


----------



## Ricardo Mendoza (2019 December 11)

Egy átlag embernek érdektelen ez az egész, az új bolygóra ha lesz alkalmas,szerintem csak a gazdagok ,saját területükön kiváló szakemberek akik hasznos tudással rendelkeznek,vagy jó genetikával rendelkező ,,tenyészemberek''mehetnek, az emberiség 99.9%-a meg itt pusztul a Földdel együtt. Akik meg eljutnak az új világba azokra meg kitudja milyen új veszélyes vírusok,baktériumok esetleg filmekből ismert szörnyek várnak.


----------



## berengere (2019 December 12)

Ha nem akarunk túl messzire nézni, akkor is izgalmas a kérdés. A mi életünkben sajnos nem fogunk más csillagrendszereket meglátogatni, de a Naprendszerben is van reális esély életet találni, még ha csak egyszerű életformákat is. Pl: a Mars, vagy az Europa esetében simán előfordulhat valamilyen szintű élet. Mit kell ekkor tennünk? Ne bolygassuk és ne is próbáljunk mondjuk marsbázist létrehozni, mert ezzel fenyegethetjük az ottani bioszférát, vagy a szükséges óvintézkedések mellett nyugodtan megpróbálozhatunk földibb körülményeket kialakítani és ne foglalkozzunk az ott esetleg talált egyszerű élettel? Etikus dolog megváltoztatni, vagy akár kiirtani egy bolygó élővilágát az emberiség érdekében, vagy ez csak az intelligens élet esetében számít problémának? És hol a határ? Mi van, ha ez alapján minket sem tekint egy idetévedő civilizáció intelligensnek és inkább eltakarít minket az útból, mint valami szeméttel fertőző, kártékony vírust?


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 December 20)

Ricardo Mendoza írta:


> Egy átlag embernek érdektelen ez az egész, az új bolygóra ha lesz alkalmas,szerintem csak a gazdagok ,saját területükön kiváló szakemberek akik hasznos tudással rendelkeznek,vagy jó genetikával rendelkező ,,tenyészemberek''mehetnek, az emberiség 99.9%-a meg itt pusztul a Földdel együtt. Akik meg eljutnak az új világba azokra meg kitudja milyen új veszélyes vírusok,baktériumok esetleg filmekből ismert szörnyek várnak.


Hát, a földi gyarmatosítások példáiból ítélve én ezt nem tartom valószínűnek. Mert az előőrsök ugyan ott is többnyire válogatott felfedezők és katonák voltak, de az őket követő telepesek túlnyomó többségét mindenhol a szegénység, vagy üldöztetés elől menekülő, vagy éppen erőszakkal kitelepített "átlag emberek" adták. A feltétlenül szükséges felsőbb osztálybeli szakemberek többsége pedig egyenesen büntetésként élte meg a gyarmati szolgálatot, hiszen ott az életkörülményeik és lehetőségeik lényegesen rosszabbak voltak, és nem csak az új, veszélyes vírusok, baktériumok, szörnyek, és ellenséges bennszülöttek miatt.


----------



## Ricardo Mendoza (2019 December 20)

Umaksuman írta:


> Hát, a földi gyarmatosítások példáiból ítélve én ezt nem tartom valószínűnek. Mert az előőrsök ugyan ott is többnyire válogatott felfedezők és katonák voltak, de az őket követő telepesek túlnyomó többségét mindenhol a szegénység, vagy üldöztetés elől menekülő, vagy éppen erőszakkal kitelepített "átlag emberek" adták. A feltétlenül szükséges felsőbb osztálybeli szakemberek többsége pedig egyenesen büntetésként élte meg a gyarmati szolgálatot, hiszen ott az életkörülményeik és lehetőségeik lényegesen rosszabbak voltak, és nem csak az új, veszélyes vírusok, baktériumok, szörnyek, és ellenséges bennszülöttek miatt.


Ebben is van igazság,de akkor nem volt muszáj menni,de ha a föld elpusztul akkor igen és akkor a kiváltságosok lesznek a legfontosabbak.


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 December 21)

Ricardo Mendoza írta:


> Ebben is van igazság,de akkor nem volt muszáj menni,de ha a föld elpusztul akkor igen és akkor a kiváltságosok lesznek a legfontosabbak.


Akkor is voltak, akiknek muszáj volt menniük (pl. akiket fel is soroltam), és a "kiváltságosok" többségének akkor sem volt muszáj. Most sem ismert olyan veszély, ami a Földet pusztulással fenyegetné, az ismert, az emberi társadalmak egy részét érintő fenyegetések ellen pedig a "kiváltságosok" kevesebb erőforrás (pénz, paripa, fegyver, befolyás, kölcsönös szívességek, miegymás) ráfordításával is meg tudják védeni magukat.


----------



## Ricardo Mendoza (2019 December 27)

Umaksuman írta:


> Akkor is voltak, akiknek muszáj volt menniük (pl. akiket fel is soroltam), és a "kiváltságosok" többségének akkor sem volt muszáj. Most sem ismert olyan veszély, ami a Földet pusztulással fenyegetné, az ismert, az emberi társadalmak egy részét érintő fenyegetések ellen pedig a "kiváltságosok" kevesebb erőforrás (pénz, paripa, fegyver, befolyás, kölcsönös szívességek, miegymás) ráfordításával is meg tudják védeni magukat.


Ok.Értem,hogy mire gondolsz,de nekem az nem tetszik mikor a tudósok a föld pusztulásakor arról beszélnek hogy az emberiségnek egy másik bolygót kell találnia,úgy beszélnek róla mintha az természetes lenne ,hogy mindenki megmenekül,pedig valószínű hogy nem lesz rá kapacitás,pl:2012 című film.Ez a film ebből a szempontból jól mutatta,hogy egy hasonló vészhelyzetben a ,,kiváltságosok'' az elsők a többiekkel meg majd lesz valami.


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 December 28)

Ricardo Mendoza írta:


> Ok.Értem,hogy mire gondolsz,de nekem az nem tetszik mikor a tudósok a föld pusztulásakor arról beszélnek hogy az emberiségnek egy másik bolygót kell találnia,úgy beszélnek róla mintha az természetes lenne ,hogy mindenki megmenekül,pedig valószínű hogy nem lesz rá kapacitás,pl:2012 című film.Ez a film ebből a szempontból jól mutatta,hogy egy hasonló vészhelyzetben a ,,kiváltságosok'' az elsők a többiekkel meg majd lesz valami.


Amennyire én tudom, legalábbis "a tudósok" egyáltalán nem arról beszélnek, hogy minden a Földön élő ember áttelepülhet egy másik bolygóra, hanem az emberiség mint faj továbbéléséről azáltal, hogy egyedei más bolygókon életben maradhatnának akkor is, ha a Földön valamilyen okból minden ember elpusztulna. Ha ilyen fenyegetés valóban létezne, és a menekülés lehetősége is meglenne hozzá, szerintem is reális esélye lehetne egy a "2012"-ben felvázolt forgatókönyvnek. De ilyen veszély most nem fenyeget, a jelenleg ismert fenyegetések következtében pedig – ugyanúgy, mint a gyarmatosítások korában – éppen a "nem kiváltságosok" vannak a legnagyobb, és a "kiváltságosok" a legkisebb veszélyben.
Másrészt pedig "a tudósok" nem szeretnek a levegőbe beszélni, ők a rendelkezésre álló ismeretek alapján jelzik előre a várható lehetőségeket. Kolumbusz idejében még a jósok sem "látták" előre, hogy az Amerikák felfedezése és a hajózás fejlődése egyszer majd megoldja Európa túlnépesedésének problémáját, és az ebből eredő társadalmi, gazdasági, és ökológiai válsághelyzeteket. Mert az akkori anyagokkal és módszerekkel, a szárazdokkok és kotróhajók, motorok, konzerv élelmiszerek, hűtőgépek, ivóvíz előállító berendezések, stb. ismerete nélkül lehetetlennek tűnt olyan hajókat építeni és üzemeltetni, amikkel ez megoldható lenne. Az pedig ma sem tűnik reális lehetőségnek, hogy egyik napról a másikra emberek nagy tömegeit minimális kockázattal több fényévnyi távolságra elszállítani képes technikát fejlesszenek ki. A kockázat csökkenni, és a szállítható személyek száma növekedni a korábbi példáknak megfelelően valószínűleg csak lassan, fokozatosan fog, ami a "kiváltságosokat" aligha ösztönzi az itt lényegesen kisebb kockázattal megőrizhető kiváltságaik feladására.


----------



## Ricardo Mendoza (2019 December 28)

Umaksuman írta:


> Amennyire én tudom, legalábbis "a tudósok" egyáltalán nem arról beszélnek, hogy minden a Földön élő ember áttelepülhet egy másik bolygóra, hanem az emberiség mint faj továbbéléséről azáltal, hogy egyedei más bolygókon életben maradhatnának akkor is, ha a Földön valamilyen okból minden ember elpusztulna. Ha ilyen fenyegetés valóban létezne, és a menekülés lehetősége is meglenne hozzá, szerintem is reális esélye lehetne egy a "2012"-ben felvázolt forgatókönyvnek. De ilyen veszély most nem fenyeget, a jelenleg ismert fenyegetések következtében pedig – ugyanúgy, mint a gyarmatosítások korában – éppen a "nem kiváltságosok" vannak a legnagyobb, és a "kiváltságosok" a legkisebb veszélyben.
> Másrészt pedig "a tudósok" nem szeretnek a levegőbe beszélni, ők a rendelkezésre álló ismeretek alapján jelzik előre a várható lehetőségeket. Kolumbusz idejében még a jósok sem "látták" előre, hogy az Amerikák felfedezése és a hajózás fejlődése egyszer majd megoldja Európa túlnépesedésének problémáját, és az ebből eredő társadalmi, gazdasági, és ökológiai válsághelyzeteket. Mert az akkori anyagokkal és módszerekkel, a szárazdokkok és kotróhajók, motorok, konzerv élelmiszerek, hűtőgépek, ivóvíz előállító berendezések, stb. ismerete nélkül lehetetlennek tűnt olyan hajókat építeni és üzemeltetni, amikkel ez megoldható lenne. Az pedig ma sem tűnik reális lehetőségnek, hogy egyik napról a másikra emberek nagy tömegeit minimális kockázattal több fényévnyi távolságra elszállítani képes technikát fejlesszenek ki. A kockázat csökkenni, és a szállítható személyek száma növekedni a korábbi példáknak megfelelően valószínűleg csak lassan, fokozatosan fog, ami a "kiváltságosokat" aligha ösztönzi az itt lényegesen kisebb kockázattal megőrizhető kiváltságaik feladására.


Ezért is írtam az elején,hogy ez a legtöbb embert nem igazán érinti, mert egy másik bolygóra költöztetni a teljes emberiséget valószínű lehetetlen lenne,ráadásul szerintem sokan inkább a földön maradnának akkor is ha meghalnak,mert akkora stressz lenne, hogy nem tudnák elviselni.


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 December 29)

Ricardo Mendoza írta:


> Ezért is írtam az elején,hogy ez a legtöbb embert nem igazán érinti, mert egy másik bolygóra költöztetni a teljes emberiséget valószínű lehetetlen lenne,ráadásul szerintem sokan inkább a földön maradnának akkor is ha meghalnak,mert akkora stressz lenne, hogy nem tudnák elviselni.


Azt hiszem, ebben igazad van, a belátható jövőre ez valóban így áll. De pont a földi gyarmatosítások példája mutatja azt is, hogy ebből kár lenne mélyreható következtetéseket levonni. Pl. Kolumbusz útja sem segített a föld és munkalehetőség hiányában éhező, vagy az inkvizíció által üldözött kortársai többségén, de ha tőle és társaitól ilyen indokkal megtagadták volna a támogatást és a kihajózási engedélyt, azt utólag joggal tarthatnánk hibás döntésnek. A későbbi tömeges kivándorlás pedig az otthon maradottakon is segített a felszabaduló erőforrások (termőföld, munkalehetőség, társadalmi pozíciók, stb.), és nem utolsó sorban az "új világokból" érkező anyagi javak és új ismeretek formájában.


----------



## Ricardo Mendoza (2019 December 29)

Umaksuman írta:


> Azt hiszem, ebben igazad van, a belátható jövőre ez valóban így áll. De pont a földi gyarmatosítások példája mutatja azt is, hogy ebből kár lenne mélyreható következtetéseket levonni. Pl. Kolumbusz útja sem segített a föld és munkalehetőség hiányában éhező, vagy az inkvizíció által üldözött kortársai többségén, de ha tőle és társaitól ilyen indokkal megtagadták volna a támogatást és a kihajózási engedélyt, azt utólag joggal tarthatnánk hibás döntésnek. A későbbi tömeges kivándorlás pedig az otthon maradottakon is segített a felszabaduló erőforrások (termőföld, munkalehetőség, társadalmi pozíciók, stb.), és nem utolsó sorban az "új világokból" érkező anyagi javak és új ismeretek formájában.


Igen ez is igaz,hogy ebből az egészből lesz e valami,ha igen,akkor pozitív vagy negatív dolog sül ki belőle csak nagyon sok idő elteltével derül ki.


----------



## Csillagözön (2019 December 30)

Umaksuman írta:


> Azt hiszem, ebben igazad van, a belátható jövőre ez valóban így áll. De pont a földi gyarmatosítások példája mutatja azt is, hogy ebből kár lenne mélyreható következtetéseket levonni. Pl. Kolumbusz útja sem segített a föld és munkalehetőség hiányában éhező, vagy az inkvizíció által üldözött kortársai többségén, de ha tőle és társaitól ilyen indokkal megtagadták volna a támogatást és a kihajózási engedélyt, azt utólag joggal tarthatnánk hibás döntésnek. A későbbi tömeges kivándorlás pedig az otthon maradottakon is segített a felszabaduló erőforrások (termőföld, munkalehetőség, társadalmi pozíciók, stb.), és nem utolsó sorban az "új világokból" érkező anyagi javak és új ismeretek formájában.




Barátom, megtaláltad a műfajodat. Természetes, hogy a NASA már most is úgy közlekedik a "Világűrbe", mintha csak egy másik országba kellene elgyalogolni. Több tíz, vagy száz fényévre lévő - még sosem látott - bolygókra fognak a "gazdagok" települni. Hát, ilyeneket leírni és elfogadni, az is egy szint.....

Elon Musk barátod pedig negyvenesével fogja lődözni az "Internetes" műholdakat. Nem aprózza el.

Mert ugye a jelenlegi helyzet nem tartható, hogy az összes adatforgalom 99 %-a !!!!!!!!! tenger alatti kábeleken megy. Vagy ezt sem így tudtad??

Az űrhajókat pedig már most is, hogy az űrhajósok ne unatkozzanak, Mickey Mouse-kkal lődözik fel...


https://deutsch.rt.com/wirtschaft/96196-raumfahrt-oder-hollywood-elon-musk/ 

Itt pedig a fordítás: https://translate.google.hu/translate?hl=hu&tab=wT&authuser=0&sl=de&tl=hu&u=https://deutsch.rt.com/wirtschaft/96196-raumfahrt-oder-hollywood-elon-musk/

Boldog Új Évet !



​


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 December 31)

Csillagözön írta:


> Barátom, megtaláltad a műfajodat. Természetes, hogy a NASA már most is úgy közlekedik a "Világűrbe", mintha csak egy másik országba kellene elgyalogolni. Több tíz, vagy száz fényévre lévő - még sosem látott - bolygókra fognak a "gazdagok" települni. Hát, ilyeneket leírni és elfogadni, az is egy szint.....
> 
> Elon Musk barátod pedig negyvenesével fogja lődözni az "Internetes" műholdakat. Nem aprózza el.
> 
> ...


Látom, te minden [email protected] belelépsz. A hivatkozott deutsch.rt.com a Russia Today-nak, Putyin álhír-gyárának német nyelvű fiókvállalata. De arról te magad is meggyőződhettél volna, hogy a hajtóművön "mászó" fehér folt nem egér, hanem jegesmedve (hiszen az orra vége nem piros, hanem fekete), csak a gyíkemberek Higgs-generátorral lekicsinyítették.
Ja, és ne hamarkodd el a jókivánságokat, hiszen az idén nem is lesz újév. Ez csak a tuggyukhogykik trükkje, hogy veled is megünnepeltessék a Hanukkájukat: lézer-mágnessel odébb vitték egy kicsivel a plazmasajt Holdat.


----------



## Csillagözön (2020 Január 7)

Ez ugyan nem nagyobb baromság, mint ennek a topiknak a "témája", de legalább megmutatja, hogy a "tudomány" semmivel nincs feljebb, mint a fantazmagóriák...


*Az egész Naprendszert le kell téríteni a pályájáról, hogy megmentsük a világunkat – állítják a csillagászok*
Egy fenyegető jövőbeli veszély pecsételheti meg a sorsunkat.

A tudósok szerint csak egy gigantikus térhajtómű lehet a megoldás, mely képes lenne kibillenteni a Napot az eredeti pozíciójából.

A Napunk a számítások szerint közel 30.000 fényévnyi távolságban kering a galaxis közepétől mérve egy viszonylag állandó és stabil pályán....


----------



## Umaksuman (2020 Január 8)

Csillagözön írta:


> Ez ugyan nem nagyobb baromság, mint ennek a topiknak a "témája", de legalább megmutatja, hogy a "tudomány" semmivel nincs feljebb, mint a fantazmagóriák...
> 
> 
> *Az egész Naprendszert le kell téríteni a pályájáról, hogy megmentsük a világunkat – állítják a csillagászok*
> ...


Már elnézést, de ennek mi köze van a tudományhoz? El kell hogy keserítselek: amit a kimondottigazsagok.com-on olvastál, az nem "a tudósok" és "a csillagászok" véleménye, hanem az, amit egy zugfirkász megérteni vélt abból néhány kollégája néhány hasonló színvonalú cikkének elolvasása után.
Mindez pedig legfeljebb csak azt mutatja meg, hogy "a tudósok" és "a csillagászok" álláspontját csak az ehhez hasonló forrásokból "ismered", és ezen "tudásod" alapján mondasz véleményt.


----------

